
Russian rocket engine explosion; radiation spikes - hcrisp
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-russia-blast-rocket-radiation/two-dead-in-russian-rocket-engine-explosion-radiation-spikes-shipping-shut-idUSKCN1UY1D5
======
yummypaint
Its impossible to conclude anything without the quantitative info, except that
either: -journalists arent doing their jobs by tracking down the only relevant
detail -the information is being suppressed

------
yrro
What has radiation got to do with a rocket explosion? Were they testing an NTR
or something?

~~~
dfsegoat
There are a few theories floating around, discussed here:
[https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/29326/what-we-know-
abo...](https://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zone/29326/what-we-know-about-a-
reported-radiation-leak-in-russia-after-a-missile-engine-exploded)

